# Is house wrap a good enough barrier



## jar546 (Sep 18, 2010)

Read chapter 3 then tell us what you think has to be done.

They want to pour the front porch concrete against this wrap where it is untreated OSB behind the wrap.  They already did it where they had to raise the foundation in that area because of an elevation mistake.


----------



## Yankee (Sep 18, 2010)

NO

and no and no


----------



## Daddy-0- (Sep 18, 2010)

Not compliant in my opinion.

Jeff, I appreciate all of the new posts. It is nice to have some fresh material. Thanks.


----------



## Rio (Sep 19, 2010)

No way is that per code and no way is that a good idea.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 19, 2010)

I agree on the no, no, no.........


----------



## jar546 (Sep 19, 2010)

This is what I left behind:


----------



## syarn (Sep 20, 2010)

is the house wrap also the flashing for the window to the left of the pink slip???


----------



## jar546 (Sep 20, 2010)

syarn said:
			
		

> is the house wrap also the flashing for the window to the left of the pink slip???


Nope, flashing not installed yet.  Still waiting to be called for the framing inspection.


----------



## Mac (Sep 20, 2010)

Can't quite read your notice - I think it says "Not no way, not no how".


----------



## Jobsaver (Oct 15, 2010)

Okay for deer camp only!


----------



## TimNY (Oct 15, 2010)

I've seen my fair share of head-shakers.. but you definitely have the market cornered...

I have never seen anything like that.


----------



## JBI (Oct 15, 2010)

Have you been sneaking over the Delaware on weekends for these???


----------



## Bootleg (Oct 15, 2010)

Why not install metal flashing?


----------



## peach (Oct 16, 2010)

so wrong, so very wrong... why did they make an "elevation mistake" in the first place?


----------



## RJJ (Oct 16, 2010)

NO! it is not enough protection.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 18, 2010)

jar,

am I reading your report correctly, DO NOT POUR CONCRETE UNTIL I GET BACK FROM DEER HUNTING! Man your tough on em!

pc1


----------



## beach (Oct 21, 2010)

Careful if they come back with a roll of aluminum flashing to use........... concrete and aluminum don't mix


----------

